# Penis infection- Black and blue!!



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Ds is 3 yrs old. Yesterday, ds's penis became swollen, red and painful to the touch. (the entire penis was red/swollen). Doc said (via phone call) that it was an infection. Suggested ointment.

This morning (saturday), the underside of ds's penis was black and blue! His pediatrician made a house call. He started to retract ds's intact penis and I said "Whoa! You're not supposed to retract it!"
His doc said "Yes, normally, you do NOT retract it but I NEED to see the glans so I can get an idea of what is going on."

I felt soooo bad. He did retract it...just enough to see the tip of the penis.
Ds definitely has an infection. It looks all oozing. (gross, I know).
Doc recommend Lotrimin but he said I have to retract the penis a little so that I can apply the the Lotrimin right on the tip/head of the penis. He said that the medicine MUST get in there in order to clear up the infection.

I'm so afraid that I'm going to cause MORE damage by retracting the penis 3 or 4 times a day.

What should I do???

FYI: Ds has sensory issues and PDD...Which means that he FREAKS out when his penis is touched even when he doesn't have an infection. Plus, he does not understand reasoning. Nor does he stay still for all this.
This is heartbreaking to watch him thrash about, cry, scream while we have to put the Lotrimin on.

Someone mentioned ds dipping/soaking his penis in Colloidal Silver but there is NO way ds would stay still for that.

PLEASE HELP!
I just don't know the best course of action for this.

Thank you!!!
Liz


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

hmmn. i have no 'official' advice, but i do wonder why a lubed sterile blunt-tipped syringe would not slip in the fraction of an inch necessary (if it HAD to be invasive at all, you understand i am not advocating this) to apply an ointment without any retraction or force whatsoever? (because it would take more time & finesse, i'm guessing?) i can only look at my sons and that is the logical thing that comes to my mind, anyway.

and now for a word from our experts, lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

The first thing that occurred to me is that the black and blue would be bruising from the swelling. Ds gets horrendous swelling from mosquito bites and often bruises deeply as a result.

I also think there should be a way to get the medication in without retracting - or at least not retracting past a point where he could retract himself. (Ds is not retractile at all, but often pulls his foreskin back to where the opening can be seen.)

Sorry he (and you!) are suffering through this.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

It doesn't sound like your doctor took a swab for culture-which means, he's just guessing as to what's causing the infection. He prescribed Lotrimin-which I believe is an anti-fungal, but what if he's wrong? Then a bacterial infection would be continuing on, untreated. And it already sounds like the inflammation is pretty severe.

I would demand a culture.

Also, if it is a yeast infection, I know their are oral medications for yeast that work systemically (Diflucan). I'd imagine it would be possible to it that way, in addition to applying Lotrimin topically...and avoid messing with the penis too much.

You could also look into giving him acidophilus supplements or feeding him yogurt, to help if it's yeast.

But if it's bacterial, he needs antibiotics.

The only way to know, is to take a culture.

Jen


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Lotrimin is definitely an anti-fungal, not an antibiotic. You NEED to get a culture to determine what the issue is. If this is a bacterial infection, Lotrimin will do no good and you may even need oral abx. If this is a yeast infection, you need to know that it is a yeast infection.

Is your ds retractable? If he is, I don't see a huge issue with retracting as long as there aren't any adhesions being broken. After all, for a vaginal yeast infection you insert the cream into the vagina, so I do see the logic in getting the medication where it needs to go. As long as the retraction isn't causing any FURTHER trauma it should be OK - but first you need to know if there is something going on that necessitates this course of action!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Ok, first things first. Go to the main forum page for this forum and read my sticky titled "Red, Swollen or Inflamed Foreskin?" This may answer a lot of questions. Your son is about the right age for what that thread is describing. If that's the case, I can imagine your son is showing improvement as I am writing this. If it is the case, the lotrimin is does not get the credit. I do!









But, if that is not the case, what Jen wrote is absolutely correct. A culture is needed to accurately diagnose the infectious pathogen. A culture will determine if it is fungal or bacterial in nature and will identify the specific fungi or bacteria. Once it is identified, an antifungal or antibiotic can be prescribed that is known to attack that particular pathogen.

But, I'm going to concede another point to the doctor. It is highly unlikely that he would bring what is needed for a culture on a house call. If he knew that it was a suspected infection, he should have but we've got to look at realities here. I doubt you could get one of the local doctors here to make a house call with the promise of a new Mercedes Benz.

I don't know the mechanics but I know that you do not have to get the lotrimin or the antibiotic inside the foreskin for it to work. Just apply it to the outside and if you can, put a dab in the foreskin tip. Ladies, if you have a yeast infection, do you have to swab the antifungal inside your vagina? I'm thinking not and I suspect it has something to do with the lack of oxygen inside the vagina or inside the prepuce.

If you don't see substantial improvement in your son's condition by Monday morning, take him to the doctor's office and insist on a culture. If this condition appears to go away only to come back a couple of weeks later, take him to the doctor and insist on a culture.

This is not rocket science, it's just good practice and diagnostic procedures. It's the kind of thing a med school student should know.

Frank


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

No advice, just wanted to say I hope it clears up. Your poor son, and poor you. I agree that I would demand a culture - don't want to treat a yeast infection with anti-biotics - you'll have a real mess on your hands. My kids get horrible yeast reactions to antibiotics. I can't imagine how bad it would be if it was a yeast infection to begin with.

Best of luck, keep us updated.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Acctually Frank, you do have to put the Monostat *up there*

They have handy dandy applicators that look like syringes.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry Frank, the antifungal must go INTO the vagina to be effective on a vaginal yeast infection. If you only have a vulvar infection, you can apply it to just the vulva and labia. It's a topical cream, you have to apply it ON the infection site, not nearby.

I'm with the PP who suggested a blunt-tipped syringe to push a small amount of the cream into the foreskin. But only after the infection has been cultured and a pathogen-specific anti-microbial has been prescribed. Just sticking any old anti-fungal on it is shooting from the hip, as Frank likes to put it.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Could you put a gob of the lotrimin on a qtip and VERY gently swab the tip without retracting?


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

His pediatrician was coming from the hospital (to see a new baby) and stopped here on his way home.

I will DEFINITELY take him to get a culture on Monday. Why is it that kids seem to mostly get sick on weekends?
















Ok, NOW for something that is REALLy going to get ya...
His doc just emailed me and said that I should retract ds's foreskin to the glans every time I bathe him.







:

Although this doc isn't completely mainstream, he's enough to make me want to change docs. This doc is completely ok with non vax, no circ, etc.
Plus, he used cloth diapers on his kids and they are vegetarian (like us).
And, he has made two housecalls to us so far. So, in some ways he's great...but in others...He just doesn't seem to have a clue.









So, Frank, what do you have to say about retracting the foreskin every time I bathe ds?

Oh, that post you suggested seemed just to be about red, swollen foreskins... My sons ENTIRE penis was red and swollen...not just the foreskin.
Don't know if that makes a difference.

Thank you all!
Liz


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizc*
So, Frank, what do you have to say about retracting the foreskin every time I bathe ds?

*Balderdash!*

Quote:

Oh, that post you suggested seemed just to be about red, swollen foreskins... My sons ENTIRE penis was red and swollen...not just the foreskin.
Don't know if that makes a difference.
The swelling and redness does often involve the entire penis. The entire area is sensitive like the lips and even the slightest trauma results in over the top responses. But, just as quickly as it comes up, it goes back down. If it is separation trauma, tomorrow morning or afternoon, things will be mostly back to normal.

Let us know tomorrow how it looks.

Frank


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
But, I'm going to concede another point to the doctor. It is highly unlikely that he would bring what is needed for a culture on a house call. If he knew that it was a suspected infection, he should have but we've got to look at realities here. I doubt you could get one of the local doctors here to make a house call with the promise of a new Mercedes Benz.

I don't know the mechanics but I know that you do not have to get the lotrimin or the antibiotic inside the foreskin for it to work. Just apply it to the outside and if you can, put a dab in the foreskin tip. Ladies, if you have a yeast infection, do you have to swab the antifungal inside your vagina? I'm thinking not and I suspect it has something to do with the lack of oxygen inside the vagina or inside the prepuce.

First, to take a culture all he needs is a sealed tube from the lab that comes in a sterile package. These come by the boxfull in tear apart packages, and any doctor that does well woman care probably has dozens of these swab kits in their gyn drawer. Inside the package is a sterile, capped tube with a swabstick inside. All he has to do is glove up and open the package, take out the swab, swab the discharge from the penis, stick the swab back in the tube, put the cap back on, label it, and have it sent to the lab. I don't see any reason why this wouldn't be quick and easy to do during a house call.

Secondly, yes, when women get a yeast infection the treatment IS internal. Either we take Diflucan (and/or acidophilus caps) orally, or we use vaginal tablets, suppositories, or suppository creams...or, for naturally-minded ladies, plain unsweetened yogurt is a popular natural remedy. Sometimes over the counter vaginal yeast treatments (Like monostat) come with a small tube of soothing cream to use externally as well. But, the creams and suppositories come with applicators and instructions to insert the medication as deeply as possible, usually at night.

Jen


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Back to the original issue: Penile infections. I'll update in the morning. I have been using the Lotrimin so if it does start to look better, who knows if it's from the med or if it just got better on it's own.

I will continue to let ds to soak in a plain, warm tub every day til this clears up though. It seems soothing to him.

I wanted to put Tea Tree Oil in his bath but I discovered that mine had expired. Doh.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeosMama*
I'm with the PP who suggested a blunt-tipped syringe to push a small amount of the cream into the foreskin.

My only concern is that doing this, especially if the child doesn't have much space between the prepuce and the glans (and may have still have a narrow foreskin opening) could force some of the cream into the urethra. I'm not sure what affect that might have, but I'd be very careful and not use much cream at all if the OP tries this (with the approval of her son's doctor, of course).

Jen


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Anything on this thread help?

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=380256


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

lizc-

Has your son ever retracted his foreskin himself, or have you ever went to change his diaper and noticed his foreskin retracted? If so, retracting to apply the cream or teaching him to rinse underneath during bathing would probably be okay, IMO. But if you haven't seen any signs that he's retractible without you or a care provider manipulating it yourselves, it may not yet be retractible. The general rule I've heard is that he should be the first one to retract his own foreskin, because only he knows what's comfortable, and if it hurts will know precisely when to stop. KWIM?

HTHs,

Jen


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Personally I wouldn't put TTO in the bath because I think it would be too irritating even if there weren't already pain and irritation present. I am not a huge fan of TTO - it is very strong and a lot of people get skin reactions from it (like me).


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

I had emailed ds's pediatrician this evening asking whether retracting ds's foreskin on a regular basis is such a good idea. He replied saying that he is aware of foreskin retraction controversy but in my son's case, it the benefits outweigh the risks. He says ds has Balanitis.

I replied asking if I should bring ds to the office on Monday for a culture just to be on the safe side and that I do know that he can take a culture without retracting the foreskin.

Now I just wait for the reply.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
Acctually Frank, you do have to put the Monostat *up there*

.

Or you just take Diflucan orally.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, all "balanitis" means is inflammation of the glans penis. There could be many different reasons for it - bacteria, fungal infection (yeast), using soap too much and causing contact dermatitis, separation trauma....so really, "balanitis" is not a diagnosis per se but a description of a symptom. Doesn't mean that retraction is necessary or desirable.

ETA: here's a paper you should read: http://www.cirp.org/library/disease/balanitis/escala1/


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

well, I personally would rather go to the Drug store and buy a box of Monistat vs inconviniencing a Dr for a thing as minor as a Yeast Infection. *sure First time sufferers yadda yadda yadda..*

That and I'm not one for having my genitals examined. I've been going over in my head reasons why I dont "need" my yearly.

But sure, Kiddo can take Diflucan









Also, there's Genitian Violet. That should work on the penis. Purple Penis...If you can put it in the mouth I'm guessing you can put it on a penis.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Keep in mind that ds will not take ANY meds orally. He has major sensory issues and puts up a fuss eating regular food. Can't hide meds in food cuz he doesn't eat the kind of foods that you can hide stuff in. Nor does he drink juice.
So, it's either topical meds or injection.









As for "First time sufferer"...When your just turned 3 yr old child has a penis as thick as a Kielbasa (sp?) and it's purplish blue, You most likely will want some sort of doctors advice. Especially if you've never seen such a thing and ds does not communicate well enough to say what he's feeling.

I may call a holistic doc on Monday (if ds's father agrees to pay for the visit).


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
That and I'm not one for having my genitals examined. I've been going over in my head reasons why I dont "need" my yearly.

A bit OT...

I hear ya, but I've become a big pap advocate since I had my first abnormal one a few years ago. HPV is incredibly prevalent, and the dangerous types may not show up or cause problems (essentially, lying dormant) for years...only to crop up as precancerous cells (dysplasia) that may need treatment to prevent more serious consequences.

JMO of course. (And yes, I know an HPV vaccine is on it's way.







)

Jen


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
Also, there's Genitian Violet. That should work on the penis. Purple Penis...If you can put it in the mouth I'm guessing you can put it on a penis.

I'm not sure if that would be such a good idea. I'm currently treating DS for oral thrush







and everything I've read says GV can sometimes cause blisters if used too often....I wish it were different bc I want to treat him more often than I have been....anyhoo, I suppose the same thing might happen to the penis with gentian violet, and who knows at what dose. I could be wrong about all that, though







.

liz I'm so sorry you and DS are dealing with this worry







. One of my closest friends has an autistic son so I know what you're dealing with regarding the food, meds, etc







so hang in there, mama.


----------



## rosren (Jan 3, 2006)

- i dont think its a yeast infection...

the penis doesn't swell up if so; it itches and gets red, but not swollen.... not for intact men either.
theres like little red spots though; but could be hard to see on a baby; since you cant/shouldnt retract the foreskin.

could he have gotten something "in there"?...

I'll take a look on some norwegian doctorpages, and see if i find similar cases + ask on a norwegian page for moms - there's only moms of intact little boys! ( ...except me....







)


----------



## rosren (Jan 3, 2006)

i got two answers; they say that you have to pull back the foreskin, just make sure to pull it back







- unless you can use a "needle" to spray the medication in there..?
also want to know if any yellow is coming out?


----------



## keptwoman (Sep 18, 2004)

I think I'd be revisiting a doctor sooner rather than later, it sounds like it could be a bacterial infection and poor boy must be very soor








I hope you find an answer soon!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflower_mommy*
JMO of course. (And yes, I know an HPV vaccine is on it's way.







)

Jen, the vaccine Gardisil as manufactured by Merck Pharmaceuticals is already on the market. IRC, it came on the market in early December. There is also a quick, simple,effective and cheap test for active HPV infections. Git-R-Done!

Frank


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, Honestly, a pap makes me break out in a cold sweat and all that *remember post re: sexual assult....that's why*

No farking way. I tested neg when I got married to my husband, and he's neg *military tests for everything under the sun every year.....he just got done a physical before we hooked up, and I do mean EVERYTHING, even the swab down the meatus test...every...year*

So no, I dont have HPV, I no longer smoke. So boom there goes two risk factors, oh and I'm not on Hormones either so there goes another risk factor.

But yeah, OP, I hope you can get proper treatment for your DS....if it is an infection then the Ped can give him injectable ABX for it...at least that way you won't have to wrestle with him to get him to take it orally.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I agree that I definitely wouldn't use gentian violet - if it is yeast, Lotrimin should do the trick. But it needs a culture to know for sure!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm happy to report that it's looking MUCH better today. It's not completely normal by any means but most of the swelling has gone down, it's not really read any more but it does still have a bruised spot on it.

Yes, there did seem to be a discharge in the beginning but not today so far.
So, either the med is working or it was something else entirely.

His pediatrician got back to me via email and said he can do a culture if there's not much improvement by Monday.

I'll check in again later.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I am so glad things are better!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Ugh. The front of his penis looks mostly normal now BUT the side and bottom look horrible! It's so bruised...It looks so awful.

I think that even though it's not swollen anymore, I will take him for the culture in the morning. My poor little guy.
I wish I had a digital camera so I could take a pic of it to keep as a record.
I can't imagine having such bruised private parts. Ouch!

Thanks for all your thoughts.


----------



## keptwoman (Sep 18, 2004)

Im glad it seems better, I guess the bruising will take a while to clear.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so glad it is doing better.


----------



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

My ds had a similar thing. One morning I picked him up and he said I was hurting his penis. I looked and it was VERY swollen and red. By the afternoon it also had "bruised" spots on it. His turned out to be bacterial. I hope he gets better!


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
Jen, the vaccine Gardisil as manufactured by Merck Pharmaceuticals is already on the market. IRC, it came on the market in early December. There is also a quick, simple,effective and cheap test for active HPV infections. Git-R-Done!

Thanks, Frank. I'll talk to my midwife about it. Do you have any links to info that show that it's effective in preventing cancer for those already infected with the virus? I can't remember, but I *think* I asked my midwife about it a few months ago when I went in for my annual, and she was under the impression that it wouldn't help if a person was already infected. So, I'd like to find more info on that. I know it's OT in this thread, but maybe you could PM me more info if you have it.

Thanks again,

Jen


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
I tested neg when I got married to my husband, and he's neg *military tests for everything under the sun every year.....he just got done a physical before we hooked up, and I do mean EVERYTHING, even the swab down the meatus test...every...year

(((Hugs))) Pandora, that's understandable.

I just wanted to mention that my husband had also tested negative for everything they test for. However, when I was diagnosed my obgyn explained that unless there are visible warts, there is no test for HPV in men. And the type of HPV that causes cancer doesn't produce warts---just invisible-to-the-naked-eye-cervical dysplasia. So, in reality it *could* have come from my husband, or a previous partner...even years prior.

I respect your decision though.









Jen


----------

